# [red] Como tener dos redes en el portatil (abierto)

## will198

Hola a todos...

El caso es que en el portatil al que estoy instalando Gentoo tengo dos dispositivos de red...

eth0 192.168.1.5 que es una ethernet normal de cable que funciona bien...

eth1 192.168.1.6 que es una tarjeta pcmcia cisco con chipset airo que también funciona bien...

router 192.168.1.1

El caso es que en el inicio me monta las dos redes... todos estos días he estado instalando gentoo con el cable enchufado sin ningún problema.

El caso es que ahora que está todo razonablemente bien funcionando, he intentado usar la red wifi y tengo los siguientes problemas:

1.- nada más encender el equipo si hago ping 192.168.1.1 no llega el ping...

2.- paro la eth0 -> /etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

     hago ping 192.168.1.1 y funciona el ping llega perfectamente

Ok no se por que razon intenta usar primero la eth0 en lugar de la eth1... no importa comento las lineas que tengo dentro de /etc/config.d/net relativas a la eth0... error al montar el dispositivo y ver que no hay una configuración el dhcp me la monta le asigna una ip y lo peor me borra el /etc/resolv.conf  :Sad:  (a picarme otra vez los nameservers)

en fin... se me ocurre como medida extrema crearme un script de inicio que simiplemente me haga un stop la eth0... pero no creo que sea la media más elegante...

¿como puedo hacer para compartir los dos dispositivos y elegir uno u otro?

Otra cosa, cada vez que hago un /etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart (o stop) la tarjeta deja de funcionar... se me desmonta o algo así y no se como se monta (he observado que en el arranque cuando se ejecuta un mount ed...noseque se enciende la pcmci) ¿como la monto sin tener que reiniciar?

Gracias por todo

----------

## chaim

¿no te vale ningun administrador de red gráfico como wicd? Yo lo uso y es muy útil pero si vas a hacer todo por consola pues no te sirve, claro

----------

## AnFe

 *chaim wrote:*   

> ¿no te vale ningun administrador de red gráfico como wicd? Yo lo uso y es muy útil pero si vas a hacer todo por consola pues no te sirve, claro

 

La versión 1.6.2 de wicd ya incorpora una interfaz ncurses, muy cómoda de usar desde la consola.

Con respecto a tu problema, will198, para que no te intente conectar por eth0 edita el fichero /etc/conf.d/rc la línea que pone:

```
#RC_PLUG_SERVICES=""
```

para que quede así:

```
RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!net.eth0"
```

Un saludo!

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Intenta usar sys-apps/ifplugd eso resuelve en mi caso, una vez emergido recuerda agregarlo en /etc/conf.d/net tal como lo indica el mensaje al final del emerge sys-apps/ifplugd

Espero te ayude igual

----------

## will198

Gracias por contestar...

las respuestas mucho más elegantes que el script cutre que he estado usando hasta ahora para parar la net.eth0 (doble de tiempo... primero la cargo, luego la desmonto)

Lo del wicd no lo he probado la verdad... pero como con uno de gnome tuve malas experiencias preferí dejarlo de lado de momento...

lo de editar el rc funcionó de maravilla...

lo del ifplugd tambiénn funcionó... no me hizo falta tocar nada la verdad... por cierto ¿donde se dice que se arranque el demonio ifplugd? yo pensaba que quedaría en el /etc/init.d/ifplugd y que lo podría añadir cuando quisiese al inicio... pero no le veo por ahi y se que si está iniciado... (al menos lo veo con un ps -A |grep if)

Otra cosa... si hago un stop al net.eth1 se me viene a bajo la pcmcia... y cuando le doy start a la net.eth1 no vuelve

¿como la remonto?

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

 *will198 wrote:*   

> Gracias por contestar...
> 
> las respuestas mucho más elegantes que el script cutre que he estado usando hasta ahora para parar la net.eth0 (doble de tiempo... primero la cargo, luego la desmonto)
> 
> Lo del wicd no lo he probado la verdad... pero como con uno de gnome tuve malas experiencias preferí dejarlo de lado de momento...
> ...

  Lee el /etc/conf.d/net ó el /etc/conf.d/net.example y alli dice que puedes usar una de las 2 opciones para el inicio

```
# netplug is a package that detects this and requires no extra configuration

# on your part.

# emerge sys-apps/netplug

# or

# emerge sys-apps/ifplugd

# and you're done :)

# By default we don't wait for netplug/ifplugd to configure the interface.

# If you would like it to wait so that other services now that network is up

# then you can specify a timeout here.

#plug_timeout="10"

# A value of 0 means wait forever.

# If you don't want to use netplug on a specific interface but you have it

# installed, you can disable it for that interface via the modules statement

#modules_eth0=( "!netplug" )

# You can do the same for ifplugd

#

# You can disable them both with the generic plug

#modules_eth0=( "!plug" )

```

1.- modules_eth0=( "!plug" )

2.- modules_eth0=( "!netplug" )

 Con eso al iniciar el net.eth0 inicias el ifplud

----------

## Luciernaga

Tal vez este manual te pueda ayudar en un "bonding" ...

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3&style=printable

----------

